# Need a straight answer for a F150 FX4



## Rommel (Sep 28, 2009)

Deciding on a plow is one of the most difficult things I have done.

This is my truck:
2005, FORD, F150 FX4. The vehicle has a 4x4 drive train, SuperCrew body style, 5.5 Box foot box, 5.4L V8 engine type, 3750 minimum FGAWR, 3850 minimum RGAWR, 7200 minimum GVWR, and H13 headlamp type.

The Use
I will plow three rental driveways, my own driveway 600' x 12' and my office building 50' x 300'. 

I went to a local dealer and they recomended either the Boss Standard Duty 7'6" or the Fisher HT 7'6" and instal the Timbrens if needed based on how the truck sits. 

The issue is even though they are reputable I checked various plow manufacturers websites and they don't recomend these plows. the recomendations are

Fisher 7'4" Homesteader
Boss 7' Sport Duty Poly
Western 7'4" Surbanite
Sno-way 7'6" 29 Series

I know the issue of a Big Plow on a Small Truck = Big Repair Bills and I don't want that. I would like to but the dealer recomendation on but why is the manufacturer saying something contrary? I am worried the dealer just wants to sell something and is not looking out for my or my trucks best interests.

Also, should I do anything else to the front end besides timberens to avoid future repair bills?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go with the Snoway. They work good back dragging with the down pressure. The Boss's down pressure is a little lite to use.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

grandview;814803 said:


> Go with the Snoway. They work good back dragging with the down pressure. The *Boss's down pressure *is a little lite to use.


Otherwise known as gravity. You will be fine with any 7'-6" straight blade. Who has good service in your area is probably more important than brand. I used to have a Hiniker and it was a very good plow, but the dealer here sucked a$$. How can you be in a town of 200k people and not have a hydraulic line (they are the same on almost all of their plows) or a cutting edge for an 8' blade in the middle of winter? The F-150 probably has the most stout front end of any of the 1/2 tons. You won't have a problem with a 7'-6". JMO


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I would just go with standard Fisher 7'6". I'm not familiar with the ones you listed below. I think the Homesteader plow is only like 14" high. I thought the Homesteader was for like compact trucks like Toyota's and Ford Explorer's. They make a leveling kit for the front end of F150's. Maybe look at a set of air bags for the front springs. If it helps, I've seen new F150's with both Boss and Fisher's (7'6") all over the place where I live. I've only seen that Homesteader plow on a Ford Explorer. I dont know how old your truck is but the second you put a plow on a F150 it voids any and all warranty. Hope this helps, I know what your going through. P.S. like Grandview said, the Sno-Way would be a great choice too because their down pressure seems to be great when back dragging.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Fisher just started making HT Plows for 1/2 ton trucks. Got to http://www.fisherplows.com/modeldetail.asp?model=ht for more information.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

add timbrens! they r worth it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Rommel;814798 said:


> Need a straight answer......


You forgot to put *NOW* at the end. What a pleasant and courteous attitude from another new person. Woohoo!!

Your dealer is likely suggesting what will work in all practicality, based on his personal experience with these trucks. Product availability & profit margin _might_ be factors here. The manufacturing is recommending what will not exceed manufacturers axle weight ratings, FMVSS, etc. The SuperDuperMegaCrewCab is working against you here. It really eats into the front axle available payload.

Timbrens do *NOT* magically eliminate repair bills. Timbrens do *NOT* take weight off lower ball joints, tires, or reduce stress on tie rod ends and the rest of the steering system. Timbrens *DO* take some of the vehicle weight off the springs, and transfer it directly from the frame to the lower control arm. They would be a wise addition to this truck.

Leveling kits do *NOT* increase the weight carrying capacity of the front end, or even just the springs. They *DO* increase the static ride height of your truck. That ride height increase will result in an increased ride height with the plow on. But the overall spring rate of the frontend has not been changed. That is what products such as Timbrens, air bags, air shocks, etc do,

You may find you need/want both a leveling kit and Timbren type of product.

As for plow recommendation, I would suggest looking for a SnoWay. I have not used one personally, but based on my reading here it sounds like a very good unit for your circumstances.

Good luck, and happy plowing.


----------



## CGBear (Sep 22, 2009)

I wouldn't get a 7 foot plow for your truck. I believe your truck is about 7 feet wide so when you turn the blade you won't be clearing enough snow. I agree with DucatiRider....the dealer with the best inventory/service is what I'd go with. For me, it's a Meyer dealer.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Rommel;814798 said:


> I went to a local dealer and they recomended either the Boss Standard Duty 7'6" or the Fisher HT 7'6" and instal the Timbrens if needed based on how the truck sits.


There's your answer.....now just pick which one will look better on your truck.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd go with the Fisher 7'-6"(SD=standard duty), we have a Ford 150 as well; 7700lbs package though.
Snow-way would be my choice as well out of the four you mention.


----------



## Freedom Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 6 trucks, and 2 of them are F150"s, one has a poly pro 7'6" western and works amazing and the other I was recommended by the dealership and western to get a midweight, now a good idea for back dragging, good for pushing but very light for pulling snow even with a back drag edge


----------

